# Tips please first comp.... EVA***



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok Day before:
Give bath
Braid mane but don't wash it!
polish hooves
stable at night so he can't get himself dirty
Put a sheet on him
load everything in the trailer so that you are ready
before loading your tack wash saddle pads and give your tack a good scrub
Day of:
get up EARLY and get in your show clothes and do your hair before you leave home
wear a sweatsuit over your show clothes 
Get to the barn, wrap him up and load him in the trailer. 
once you get to the grounds, check in and get him coggins tested by the secretary or designated person
Unload him, unwrap him
go walk your course with your trainer and space your jumps.
Then give yourself more than your normal ammount of time to warm up! 
HAVE FUN!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

i would like to add that I would clean your tack a week beforehand. If you leave it to the last minute, your saddle will be extremely slippery, making it an uncomfortable ride when showtime comes. Then you can ride in it in the days leading up to the show and just buff it up a few days before.

You don't need to do your hair before you leave. Hairnets can be uncomfortable!

StormyBlues- what do you mean by getting him coggins tested? You should have a coggins BEFORE you get there, as they won't let you compete if you don't...

Have fun and make sure you enjoy it while you're there!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

ummm, it's winter here lol should i still wash him?? if so how do i dry him so he wont get sick. Also we don't have stables....


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

oh & thanks


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

does anyone else recommend anything else? Im really nervous :S


----------

